# food prices in cyprus



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi there we are trying to find the cost of food out in cyprus.Does anyone know how we can actuly find the prices so that we can write them down so we can workout a weekly shopping list.What is the prices like at the moment is it best to buy local food and to shop around any advice would be helpfull.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi
Prices for food are expensive if you have children, local produce is very cheap but to give you an example a tin of local beans is 54 sense, Heinz €1 HP brown sauce €2.20 local ketchup €1.30 Utterly Butterly small €1.48 Fish is very expensive here pork is very cheap other meat is expensive frozen pizza €2.80 crumpets €3.50 washing powders very expensive Persil almighty €8.99 in England this is only £2.99. If you have a baby and need nappies pampers are €14 against English price £5.00 baby milk expensive £5.00 back in UK €13.00 here shampoo expensive. You have to be careful what you buy and budget for what you want I would work on doubling your budget here.

Hope this gives you an idea

Cherie


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

tonyandjayne said:


> Hi there we are trying to find the cost of food out in cyprus.Does anyone know how we can actuly find the prices so that we can write them down so we can workout a weekly shopping list.What is the prices like at the moment is it best to buy local food and to shop around any advice would be helpfull.


Food shopping is a new experience in Cyprus. Very little fresh veg and fruit is imported and therefore you may find that you can only get what is in season, at present watermelons in my local shop are 30 cents a kilo, local peppers are 45 cents a kilo etc. but I cannot get things like mangetout, or asparagus for love nor money. If you stick to UK brands then you will pay a premium as these have to be imported and given the population that is not in very large numbers to get all the discounts that large UK retailers get. (But there again you can't beat proper HP Sauce). However there are discount shops on the island which are better priced. As was said Pork is cheap, and very plentiful as is chicken, these are local and taste like meat tasted before factory farming. Beef is getting better, but I usually buy French as it is better quality. Lamb is variable, but there is a shop in Limmasol which sells frozen Scottish lamb, beef etc. which although more expensive I would recommend. 
All in all my weekly shopping bill is comparable with UK, and the wine is a lot cheaper, veg tastes as if it has just been picked, which it usually has and cabbages and cauliflowers are the biggest I have every seen anywhere!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't you just love those huge cauliflowers

As Mycroft says, all in all your weekly shopping bill should be similar to the UK as although some things are more expensive others are cheaper and it balances out in the end. 
As long you don't have young children, once you get to know what to buy where and go for local produce wherever possible you will not pay more than in the Uk.
Also other things are cheaper like local community charge, water bills and of course that nice bottle of wine:

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

shop around , g/b stores markets offers ero shop has no 7, boots makeup body cream wash ect
shampoo 2ero veg is the best love the pork lots of things you can cook with it,.
We have cut out alot off the quick meals kids used to eat have the odd pitza think we are all better for it .
Tricia


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> shop around , g/b stores markets offers ero shop has no 7, boots makeup body cream wash ect
> shampoo 2ero veg is the best love the pork lots of things you can cook with it,.
> We have cut out alot off the quick meals kids used to eat have the odd pitza think we are all better for it .
> Tricia


Agree with you Trish Veg is plentiful and cheap, Pork is cheap. We have changed our whole outlook on eating since we moved to Cyprus. Yes if you have children then it can be expensive because they are so fussy but once you no what to buy it's ok and hey the utility bill are cheaper except electric it works out the same as the UK

Cherie


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> shop around , g/b stores markets offers ero shop has no 7, boots makeup body cream wash ect
> shampoo 2ero veg is the best love the pork lots of things you can cook with it,.
> We have cut out alot off the quick meals kids used to eat have the odd pitza think we are all better for it .
> Tricia


Forgot to say that the Cypriots don't go in for a lot of ready meals, so no shelves and selves of those as in UK. You can get some Iceland ready meals and M&S ones although these are expensive. The nearest ready type meal is Pizza I think. 

As it is so hot we are living on locally produced salads,home grown tomatoes and aubergines, halloumi (sorry about the spelling) cheese produced in our village by goats from the next village and delivered two days after milking. Not forgetting wonderfully tasting jacket potatoes. :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If the Cypriots want a ready meal they will pop into a Souvlakia for pitta bread filled with chicken souvlaki with salad and chips or they will pick up a yummy spit roasted chicken with roast potatoes

Yum yum.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## joeynifnaf (Aug 6, 2010)

I know it sounds stupid but do shop around you will eventually get to know who sells cheaper where!when you get a bargain like in uk buy 2 i always do with meat get it for freezer.Bogof's are always in big supermarkets so thats when i stock up.Baked beans hienz x4 is 2.38 at uk shop in chlorakas i buy them when passing


----------



## mulder_149 (Sep 1, 2009)

I find we have to hit up a few different shops for our food, the local veg/fruit market is always cheep, alcohol is about half the cost from the UK from what I noticed but then again UK/Cyprus as I am still spending my USD's it is all expensive.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

great, I love cauliflower  fits best with fish tho so a shame you say that is expensive but ohwell guess I'd have to rethink my foods and receipies a bit.


----------

